# Can you cook goat on grill?



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi 
I never had goat meat before I hear it's very good.
I was thinking can you cook it on the grill like beef?
What is the best way to cook goat?
Sherry


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have BBQ, Stewed, Smoked, Pit'd, we have cooked it everyway you can think of ... YUM!

My husband is the cook - he said that you can season like beef if you want - but to cook it more like lamb. You don't want it over done, medium rare medium at the most. It doesn't have enough fat in it to keep it tender when cooked well done.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yws we do cook goat like anything else.

I do not like goat at all, but my hubby does and he can not have beef so I guess he will have goat steaks as I have beef steaks..


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks . Kelebek sounds yummy i will try all as soon as I can. Don't have the right size yet.What age is the best time to eat one? Or do you go by weight? thank you Sherry


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my .. Goat is very good. Do you like lamb? I do not & I do not like any strong taste of meat. But I love goat if it is cooked right. I have learned to cook goat this past year and still am learning. Yes.. you can BBQ it. There is enough fat surrounding the meat in a 'goat' chop to do so. Goat is very tender -more so than beef and should be richly darker color than beef is. My husband does love the stronger taste as he like lamb so much. If you cook the meat in the bone and with the fat on it, you will get a stronger taste. I cut the fat off and cook it without the bone for a milder flavor(as average guests prefer to eat here). We just had a whole large crew here for dinner last eve and we had Thai/curry goat -India style served over rice or potatoes(in a spiced sauce) I have a recipe somewhere on a resent thread of this.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sherryr said:


> Thanks . Kelebek sounds yummy i will try all as soon as I can. Don't have the right size yet.What age is the best time to eat one? Or do you go by weight? thank you Sherry


We raise Boers so the age will be different than other breeds. We have butchered at 8-10 months but for the Boers that had the Nubian percentage- they grew much faster and should have been butchered sooner. The weather here keeps us from butchering too soon. We like to wait until things cool down some. Spring born Februarys- will be butchered in October this year. 2 boer wethers is all our freezer needs for a year.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Merry 
I have been looking in to getting a Boer I hear they have good meat, I have Nubian and some kinder.
I would like to breed the Nubian and Boer. Lamb I had it once it was good, but my niece eats it all the time and she said they are stronger than the one we ate that day. Sherry


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Its all in the way you prep/cook it.. I seriously believe that my grandma could make a turd taste good! Bahahahaha.....


----------



## Artemis_MA (Mar 4, 2012)

Sherryr said:


> Hi
> I never had goat meat before I hear it's very good.
> I was thinking can you cook it on the grill like beef?
> What is the best way to cook goat?
> Sherry


Goat I think it has some great flavorful combination of beef and lamb, without having that weird thing some lamb has, especially when the latter is served cold. You can cook goat like beef, but if you are getting pastured goat, lower the temperature (as you probably should with pastured beef, as well). You can indeed grill it, but if it is pastured and not feedlot-driven, cut down the cooking time and/or put the cut towards the side of the less-intensely heated part of the grill. Actually, the best way to cook a cut of goat will indeed depend on the cut, as it does with beef. Since much of goat is currently pastured (or so I am led to believe), cook accordingly. Ummm... maybe this doesn't help as well as I'd hoped...


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks ya this helps a lot. Sherry


----------

